# .22 cal pellet pistol



## mpetz44 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm new at this are there any pellet pistols that will kill birds and squirrels that aren't really loud??? would appreciate any help.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

You want to kill birds and squirrils that aren't really loud? ;-)

Try the Browning 800 magnum pistol. The recoilless action makes it a nice shooter and it seems to work well.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.americanairgunhunter.com/mrod_pistol.html

Read the review from Jim Chapman above. He is pretty good on this stuff. If he really doesn't like something he doesn't write a review but contacts the makers with his findings. So many he writes are positive or at least neutral at worst.

If the success of the Marauder rifles is any indication the pistol should be a good one. A bit pricey but you will be shooting it for some years to come. I have two Marauder rifles, .177 and .22, and both are very nice. Will be selling the .22 shortly as I prefer the Evanix Blizzard to it in that calibre. Am keeping the .177 as it is death on blackbirds and fun to shoot. If the pistol is half as much fun to shoot it should be considered in your looking.

I pump up my air reservoir with a Hill pump. Works for me. Some don't like the pumping and use air tanks, works for them.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Any spring gun powerful enough will still make a fair bit of noise.

PCP guns, like the P-rod, are expensive, require expensive accessories, and still make plenty of noise.

A far better option for you are the C02 and multi-pump pneumatic guns. Look into the Benjamin EB22, Benjamin HB22, and Crosman 2240.

Heck, for < $200 you could build a custom C02 pistol on Crosman website - they come with a steel breech (retail versions don't), your choice of barrel lengths, your choice of sights, your choice of grips, and several other optional enhancements.


----------

